
The Wikipedia adventure - jaimebuelta
https://mako.cc/copyrighteous/the-wikipedia-adventure#comment-695171
======
Tomte
That's very close to my experience.

Wikipedia suffers horribly from "inofficial ownership" of articles. People
love to be _the_ authority on issue X, and "I have written the article" is
close enough to that.

------
CarolineW
Is there a reason why you have linked to a specific comment, and not to the
actual article?

Is the comment what you're submitting, or the article?

~~~
Tomte
Because the comment raises an important point.

~~~
CarolineW
Right, so it was specifically your intention to link to the comment. Thank you
- fwiw I agree.

